# Intake Filter Only??



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey guys I just ordered This online

04-06 PONTIAC GTO 5.7 5.7L/6.0 6.0L V8 AIR INTAKE S RED | eBay

Now im wondering was this just a waste of money or is ok? I bought it because Im Low on funds and dont have the 200-300$ to drop on a real nice intake right now, im also thinking of fabricating my own kinda heat shield for it, and what do you guys think of somehow routing a pipe away from the engine and adding the filter on it kind of like a cold air intake? has anyone done a cheap custom setup like that?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well you could have done better on a budget. It looks like you bought a filter that does away with the air box. The air box at least helps a little bit and for that coin I would have just bought a K&N drop-in. Just because that's a cone filter doesn't help much. IMHO the source of the air and how direct and resistance free the path is are where the gains are to be found. A shield will help stop Nerf balls but where is the air still going to come from? A long pipe getting the air from the outside adds resistance to flow so you lose on that end. It's all been done before.


----------



## 1fstgto559 (Aug 5, 2010)

Damn youre so right I should have asked before I bought it dammit!! so youre saying dont even bother putting this crap on and instead get a K&N or save for a complete intake?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Cone filters FTW.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes. I've had many different filters on my car and logged the effects and I've never seen a filter issue. I went from a panel to a 9" cone and had the same result. It's the location and design of the rest of it that was the problem. There's no real benefit to a cone IMHO.


----------

